# Do some rats just drink a lot more water than others?



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

I have checked them over and other than the mites issue....they look fine. 
But they have been drinking way more water the last couple of days, esp. one of the D-rex's.
And she guzzles when there. I know those water bottles cant give out tons at a time but we are talking over a minute lick, lick, lick. Stop for a few seconds and lick, lick, lick.....
And yes, I checked that there is water coming out.

Since I noticed it last night big time(hubby excessive snoring put me on the couch) and they were at it all night with the water bottle. Same thing today.

Just want to know if they go in spurts of lots of water? Or some rats just like water more and drink it more like some people do? Or there is something I should be on lookout for in terms of health?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not 100% on this, but I'm fairly certain it's always a good sign when they're drinking water. It's probably not any more water than they've been drinking, it's likely you just noticed it because you were in there all night. My gals are drinking 24/7 as well.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

And I was annoyed as well! I spend a lot of nights on the couch due to hubby and snoring but last night.....GRRRR!
And I swear, the girls decided to party until about 4am. Normally they do it off and on but settle down. Last night.....no way!
WHEW! I swear that water bottle was lick lick lick over and over. I didnt want to take it away in case they were sick or really thirsty but it did cross my mind a time or 2!LOL
Good to know it should be a good thing.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

You could give them a bowl instead on nights you're sleeping on the couch so you don't have to listen to it. Just make sure it's heavy enough they wont tip it.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Good idea Joker, thanks! I have several heavy crocks that we use for their fresh stuff. I will do that. Normally, no big deal but this was night 2 in a row of the couch. I was tired, it is not very comfy and the fact that the stinkers were partying it up all night....didn't help!LOL


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

The bowl idea is great. Its also a good thing to teach your rats to drink from a bowl (some dont know how!) just case the bottle stops working or you are trying to give them meds in a liquid or something. Orrrrrr you can make hubby sleep on the couch! Hes the one doing to snoring!


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

HAHA! He doesnt fit....6'4" tall and it is a loveseat hide-a-bed. I am the only one that fits on the couch. No biggie....better for me to walk away than smother him with a pillow!LOL JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

LoL!!!!


----------

